# Is a Dremel worth the money?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Right now I trim Kodee's nails myself (about once every 10-14 days I take off the very tips. I've worked really hard on making Kodee understand that he must tolerate this, even though he doesn't like it, and it's recently been getting quite a bit easier to groom him/trim nails, etc. However, even though they are kept short, they are still fairly sharp. I saw a Dremel that is specifically for pet nails (only has the nail sanding attachments) for under $25.00. Are they worth the money? If it's going to be a huge hassel, I won't worry about it - I will just keep doing his nails the old fashioned way. But if anyone here uses a Dremel tool, I'd like to know if you think it's worth getting.

Thanks!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We use one - corded version and not especially for pet nails, so I can't comment on the exact version you're looking at but we love ours! It has lasted for years and we use it all the time and for a lot of dogs. It makes quick work of the nails, you get a nice rounded end, it's great for getting quicks to recede, and a lot of dogs seem to tolerated it better than clippers - especially true if their previous owners quicked them. 

So, for us - definitely worth it.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

It's definitely worth it.

I used nail clippers with Kayla for quite some time. She also tolerated it but wasn't thrilled. Switched to a dremel two months ago. She basically lays down and relaxes when I use it - no twitching or pulling away. Should have switched earlier!

I have the Dremel minimite model 750 cordless


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I love our Dremmel (with a cord) -- definitely worth it. We bought one on sale at Target, not the pet version.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't own one myself, but the self dog wash place I take Freyja to lets me use theirs. I love it. I still trim using the clippers, but I use the dremmel to basically file the nail, to smooth it out like you would for your own nails. I've noticed that this keeps them from splintering as much. When I use just the clippers, it leaves her nails so sharp, that I often get scratched by accident when she gives me her paw. She is still getting used to it, as I've only used it twice. But this last time she was laying down and only twitching occasionally with her back feet. But she is extremely ticklish







If I didn't have access to one already, I think I would definitely spend 25 dollars to get my own.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Definitely worth it.

We've been Dremeling for a couple of months now and it's so much better than clipping. It's much gentler on Abby's nails and you can tell that she prefers it over the nail clippers - she lays down and just hold still for the Dremel.

The one we have is a cordless and will do all four of her paws on one charge. I usually do two paws at once and then the other two either later the same day or the next day. Our Dremel wasn't made for pets specifically. I got it at the hardware store for $15. It came with a ton of bits that can be used for all sorts of things aside from doing dog nails.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Worth it! I gave it a try after reading about it on this site. I just bought the $20 rechargeable one at Wal-Mart that's not marketed to pets. No bells and whistles. I've been using it for a year now and have no problems. Even gave away my nice large breed nail clippers. Never going back!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Definitely worth it. No idea what it costs to pay someone to do your dogs' nails for you, but a Dremel would pay for it self after not too many trims. 

I have the kind with a cord--hardware store variety--and love it. The dogs share it with me for odd jobs around the house. Swap out the head on the Dremel and use it for sanding, cutting, drilling, etc.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, all. I just ordered a cordless one (specifically for dog nails, so it doesn't have all the attachments, just the ones for filing the nails down). DH has another one around here somewhere, and of course i can find the box w/all the attachments, but not the Dremel. Anyway, now Kodee will have his own, and I won't have to get scratched with his sharp (albeit short) nails! 

My dog is so dang spoiled...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Worth it!!!

You'll discover new uses for it every day. This one is made 90% with a Dremel.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! I love my dremel. I got the cordless for under $20.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

We use a cordless dremel too. Tosca wasn't thrilled with it at first but she's getting used to it.


----------



## borzoimom (Jul 2, 2007)

I use a cordless too and LOVE IT! So much easier than clippers, and if introduced when the dog is sleepy ( like you would using regular clippers with a new pup).


----------

